# Immobilizer locked?



## Adasm (Jul 9, 2016)

hello all, first post. owner of a silver 2000 altima in amazing shape.
quick oral history: bought the car after sitting for a year, needed a bit of tlc for certification, but ran great for a year...child got sick with cancer june of last year so removed it from the road for a few months to save money...went to put the car back on the road and it wouldn't start...brought to mechanic and dealership...diagnosed with a bad remote starter, removed and restored to factory wiring, still wouldn't start...car declared dead after many other checks, so i towed it home...at home, bloody car started right up no problem! baffled mechanic and dealership, but just ran with it...drove it around the block weekly while it was not insured to keep it fresh no problems whatsoever, but noticed battery was draining so a month ago, charged the battery full and removed negative cable...ten days later, put negative back and car wouldn't fire up...turned over well, but no fire up...thought maybe key chips became unlearned, so brought back to dealership...they declared the keys and computer were fine but immobilizer locked (security light constant in "on" position), could be many many hours to find and fix...towed it home and now im starting by trying to locate the parasitic draw and replacing battery, but other than that, can anyone point me to any areas that I can check before I have to bring it to the dealership to fix? i would really like to avoid paying the dealership as it could be quite a bit as we all know and this car is in amazing shape mechanically and body wise so I dont want to give up on it!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Adasm

this thread might help you out from another forum

STUPID immobilizer prevents my Altima 2000 to start - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

this video is pretty good at showing you the system
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElpIOufOFVk


----------



## Adasm (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the links. Read that post before and it helped focus my search to the immobilizer. And that video is pretty neat. After reading the service manual, i've come to the conclusion that it will have to be towed back to the dealership and have the NATS system scanned and diagnosed. Every dealership I spoke with assured me that it only takes an hour to scan and diagnose that system...which I wish was told to me before I towed the damned thing home lol. 
But, just a thought, I may hesd down to the wreckers and pull an IMMU from another car and see what happens if I replace it.


----------

